# Help: 97 Maxima leaking oil: told its the Main Seal



## bluemacaw (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok I have a 97 Nissan Maxima (automatic) Been told the main seal is leaking....Pretty sure its front since buddy is saying its the labor that is gonna kill me with them dismantling the front of the engine? I am sure it sounds worse than it is....but all they are gonna be replacing is a rubber ring?? I am going to attempt to do this myself as I can't affort to get this fixed at the shop whom my brother is law is good friends so he isn't lying to us. The only major work that I've down in the past (well it was major to me) LOL Was replace a waterpump on a 1990 S-10 Chevy Blazer.....if that is what they mean about taking part off to reach what you need, then I know its a pain and takes some patience. 

Anyways...I just want to see if anyone on here had any experience doing this work and if you have any tips ect at all. I got the patience and all I just want to make sure that I am not getting into something too too complicated.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just some minor input...the area you're working in is MUCH more compact than working on a '90 Blazer. Whatever you learned from that is pretty much out the window.

I'd look into getting a Factory Shop Manual if you must do it yourself. A Haynes manual can help but I'd trust the FSM to be more concise.

Get onto Maxima.org and see if you can search for some threads on doing this DIY.

This thread is what I found in a couple of minutes. 
front main seal help - Maxima Forums


Oh yeah, make sure it IS the Front Main Seal before digging into fixing it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm going to hazard a guess that it is actually the rear main seal, the front seal is a piece of cake to do IMO.


----------

